# SAFC question



## smlnaz14 (Mar 3, 2005)

whats the hi throttle and low throttle do.... and at throttle adjustment what is the right percantage to use in low and hi throttle... thanks a lot guyz!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the SAFC is not to be tuned by you, or by just anyone. It HAS to be tuned by a professional on a dyno. 

if you were to make incorrect adjustments you could blow the engine.


----------



## smlnaz14 (Mar 3, 2005)

im not going to tune it... im just curious what are those settings do and what is the TH point in a SAFC setting... thanks!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

They lean or richen the car out by controlling air and fuel ratios. If tuned properly, the SAFC2 is very safe and very effective in getting dyno results. Settings depend on particular cars. For example, the QR is generally leaned on low end and richened on top end.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Not to hijack a thread or anything, but how beneficial is a S-AFC II on a NA car, I mean like a mildly tuned (mostly bolt-ons) car for example?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a few horsepower.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

That's what I figured.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the throttle setting in the SAFC2 is mainly used on turbo car... at wich past a certain TB opening get the turbo to spool up... this option is great for N/a ecu that needs tuning in the boost range/WOT... will mainly keep the cruising on the low TB opening map and when boost hit hard (50% and more tb opening/wtv setting you put in there) it hits the HI-Tb map.

i saw Spec-Vs with SAFC2 tuned on a wideband gaining around 7-10 hp on the 2002-2003 b15... the program is relatively lean for the engine sacrifying some hi-end power...if you dont want to spend that much on the SAFC and get those lost HP, Nissan dealer can retune the ECU for a better timing set with they're scanning tool. It seems that the car feels more nervous with some timing advance.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Dealer re-tune ECU ?????*



Crazy-Mart said:


> the throttle setting in the SAFC2 is mainly used on turbo car... at wich past a certain TB opening get the turbo to spool up... this option is great for N/a ecu that needs tuning in the boost range/WOT... will mainly keep the cruising on the low TB opening map and when boost hit hard (50% and more tb opening/wtv setting you put in there) it hits the HI-Tb map.
> 
> i saw Spec-Vs with SAFC2 tuned on a wideband gaining around 7-10 hp on the 2002-2003 b15... the program is relatively lean for the engine sacrifying some hi-end power...if you dont want to spend that much on the SAFC and get those lost HP, Nissan dealer can retune the ECU for a better timing set with they're scanning tool. It seems that the car feels more nervous with some timing advance.


Hi Crazy-Mart,
It is a first that I hear about a DEALER retuning a stock ECU to maximize power?

Since you are in Montreal, would kindly share with me which dealer would do this for my QR25DE so that I can get an appointment tomorrow morning!

Also, on a more serious note, would you know where would be the best place to get an SAFC2 installed and tuned (by a pro), again in the Montreal region.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

actually they used the consult interface to do some timing advance... its been done at Nissan Brossard for sure but now they charge the time (60$/hour or something) if you have to go there for maintenance i suggest you ask them to look at the timing if its right... and if they can had 2 degree to it 

I got lots of contact in the montreal area... also i know the best Nissan tuner around in Quebec... can do pretty much anything electronic wise, just like is RB26 in his S14  and tunes with wideband/emulator... i'll let you a pm with some people to contact for both.


----------

